# Sorry, I Just Had To Share The Insanity



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4 years ago a man gave his wife a kidney and evidently shortly thereafter she started having an affair. They are now getting divorced and he is asking for his kidney back







. However, he is such a nice guy that in lieu of the kidney he is willing to accept a million and half dollars. What a guy.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, so we know the guy is a Jack***, but what a woman. The man loved her so much he gave up a kidney for her and look at the thanks he gets!!! The screw turns both ways!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

This could get good. As they say in the forum world.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
















Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

And..here is the story....Man Sues for Kidney. After searching the net on this topic - it was interested in seeing different perspectives on this.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Poor guy - he must have forgotten to include the "no cheating" clause in his contract...
I think he's out of luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Pretty sure you can't sell organs, so the money is out. Repossessing them... now that's.......interesting....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Pretty sure you can't sell organs, so the money is out. Repossessing them... now that's.......interesting....


Correct - they are considered a gift.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Pretty sure you can't sell organs, so the money is out. Repossessing them... now that's.......interesting....


Correct - they are considered a gift.....


[/quote]

hmmmm...can you re-gift?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Poor guy - he must have forgotten to include the "no cheating" clause in his contract...
> I think he's out of luck.


Probably thought he was covered.....With "until death do us part".............is her name EVE????

I remember a story about a gal named EVE


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/quote]

Ed - YOU had better watch your step!






















-Hope


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!









Brad


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/quote]
Ed - YOU had better watch your step!






















-Hope[/quote]
*YOU GO, GIRL!!!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/quote]
Ed - YOU had better watch your step!






















-Hope[/quote]
*YOU GO, GIRL!!!!*
[/quote]

Does this mean there is no Hope for him?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> He gave her a Rib then a Kidney and she's still not happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/quote]
Ed - YOU had better watch your step!






















-Hope[/quote]
*YOU GO, GIRL!!!!*
[/quote]

Does this mean there is no Hope for him?















[/quote]

You are correct there is no Hope for him and no Outback for him. We are going camping tonight and he just may be sleeping outside on the picnic table even though it's going to snow!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing a knife and a bathtub full of ice couldn't fix.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The lawyers name is Dominic Barber a good friend of Howard Stern.

Since I'm an avid listner of Howard Stern, I got to hear the 1/2 hour scoop on this story direct from Dominic.

In short words.

One huge point he made was now the one kidney'd Doctor could quite possibly have a shorter life now or a shorter working career.

The lady of course wants half of everything plus a ton of alimony. The Doc. has made a good living.

So Dominic is helping him sue for his kidney to make the courts aware that his ability to have a long life and long career has been diminished possibly. There hopes are to send her packin without nothin, but know that'l never happen.

In honesty, most everyone felt the doc gave her the gift of life, so that should make up for the money.

This lawyer is a very rich and bored old man, so sueing for a kidney is right up his alley.

It was a very funny story and interview with Howard and Dominic.

Carey


----------

